# Projekt Pinion...AC oder AM



## 2MXTB (17. Oktober 2011)

Hello everyone

In den nächsten Monaten möchte ich mir ein neues All-Mountain Bike aufbauen und hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig dabei unterstützen 
Ich eröffne das Thema hier im Nicolai-Forum, da ich schon seit ein paar Wochen zu einem Helius tendiere und das Hauptfeature des neuen Bikes ein *Pinion-Getriebe* werden soll.

Zuerst möchte ich aber kurz meine eigene Bike-Historie beleuchten damit der ein oder andere vielleicht meine wirren Gedankengänge nachvollziehen kann 
Mein aktuelles Tourenbike ist ein ca. 13 Jahre altes *Steppenwolf Tycoon CR* das immerhin stolze 15,5kg auf die Waage bringt. Des Weiteren stehen noch ein *BMX* und ein *2MXTB* mit 17kg im Keller...die letzten 6 Jahre war ich dann auch mehr auf diesen Kisten unterwegs.

Im letzten halben Jahr habe ich dann wieder verstärkt das Tourenbiken entdeckt und die alte Möhre ist hierfür einfach nicht mehr zu gebrauchen:  der Hinterbau wippt wie blöde und der Vortrieb ist mit aktuellen Rädern nicht zu vergleichen.
Der ein oder andere mag sich jetzt fragen was mein Vergleichswert ist. Nun, ich hatte im September die Gelegenheit am Gardasee genutzt und ein *Cannondale Jekyll 2* und ein *GT Force* zu testen. Das Canonndale hat mich direkt begeistert und ich hatte das Gefühl den Berg hochzufliegen (obwohl das Rad nur 1,5 - 2kg leichter als mein altes ist). Beim Force hat mir der Hinterbau nicht gefallen, da ich bei höheren Drops immer den Kontakt zu den Pedalen verloren habe. Dann wurde daheim noch ein Specialized Stumpi getestet welches aber absolut nicht meinem Fahrstil entspricht (war mir viel zu träge).
Obwohl ich vom Jekyll so begeister war, so haben mich doch die Chainsucks und springende Ketten genervt...beim BMX kann ich mich zu 100% darauf verlassen dass ich immer voll reintreten kann (ich hätte mir sonst wahrscheinlich schon das Jekyll Carbonmodell bestellt). Da mich allerdings die Technik von Pinion überzeugt hatentschied ich mich letztendlich doch, das (nicht ganz kleine) Risiko einzugehen und einen Early-Adaptor dieser neuen Technologie zu miemen. Als ich dann noch gelesen habe dass Nicolai trotz eigener GBox so ein Getriebe verbauen wird war der Groschen gefallen 

In meinem Kopf soll die zukünftige AM-Wollmilchsau mich bei folgenden Ausflügen begleiten:
Singletrails (eh klar)
gut klettern können. Meine aktuelle Lieblinsrunde hat 1000Hm und viele davon auf Singletrails mit schwierigen Untergrund.
Enduro-Rennen (die möchte ich auf jeden Fall fahren, es soll ja nächstes Jahr auch eine Serie in Deutschland geben)
Alpenüberquerung (hier habe ich ein paar Bedenken mit dem AM)
(Bikepark...eher weniger, wobei die Option ganz nett wäre).

Ausstattung die mir, bis jetzt, vorschwebt:
Cane Creek - Double Barrel Air
150mm Federgabel (eventuell BOS). Eine 140er hatte ich mir aber auch schon überlegt.
Pinion (nur um es der vollständigkeit halber nochmal zu erwähnen)
Carbon Laufradsatz (sofern die was aushalten)

*Nun aber zum Thema Nicolai: ich kann mich aktuell einfach nicht zwischen dem Helius AC und dem AM entscheiden?!* 
Meine Auflistung lässt mich in Richtung AC tendieren, aber das AM gefällt mir optisch besser (tief gezogenes Oberrohr, vertrauenserweckendere Dämpferaufnahme). 

*PRO Helius AM*

Das Pinion-AM auf der Eurobike hatte 15,2kg und das ist immerhin etwas weniger wie mein jetziges Bike (nach der Gleichung: schweres Bike = starke Beine). Eventuell kriegt man das AM ja auf 14kg runter? ***
Wenn nötig könnte ich auch ein 160er Gabel verbauen ohne die Garantie zu verlieren. 
Abfahrsgeschoss
Optik+++

*PRO Helius AC*

Leichter ***
Soll ziemlich gut klettern
Die veringerte Downhill-Performance könnte man durch saubere Fahrtechnik wettmachen (Gibt es in der Geometrie überhaupt starke Unterschiede?)
Optik+
* Zum Gewicht: laut HP sind es nur 500g Unterschied beim Rahmengewicht. Könnte man also ein AM einfach leichter aufbauen (z.B. 140er Gabel oder mach ich mir damit die Geometrie kaputt)? Und wie schaut es mit Enduro-Rennen aus? Ich habe noch keines erlebt und kann mir gut vorstellen dass man mit einem leichten Rad am Berg mehr Zeit gutmacht wie beim runterfahren.

Mir ist klar dass ich selber wissen/entscheiden muss was es denn letztendlich werden soll. Ich hoffe hier einfach auf ein paar Erfahrungen aus erster Hand und vielleicht erging es dem ein oder anderen ja ähnlich. 

Schonmal vielen Dank, Grüße
Marc

P.S.Gerne würde ich vorher auch mal ein AC und AM probefahren, allerdings finde ich einfach keinen Händler und die Einträge zu den Testcentern auf der Nicolai-HP sind total veraltet. In Chemnitz (hab dort Verwandte) gibt es einen Laden "Die Zwei" inkl. Testcenter, aber nach einer Anfrage wurde mir mitgeteilt dass sie aktuell kein AC/AM haben. *Eventuell gibt es hier ja jemanden aus dem Raum Nürnberg oder Essen der mir mit einer Probefahrt weiterhelfen könnte?*


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2011)

Die tatsache, dass die kette springt ist, denk ich, kein grund kein jekyll zu kaufen 

1000hm klettert das AM wohl auch locker...

Enduro rennen/park- AM
Alpenüberquerung-AC (soll wohl auch mitm AM nicht unmöglich sein/aber mühseliger)

AM ist nicht für 140er gabeln optimiert....

Shwierige entscheidung-egal wie, du wirst in der 
ein oder anderen disziplin (kleine) kompromisse 
eingehn müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (18. Oktober 2011)

ich würde das am nehmen, die max 2 kg mehr zu ac (sind es üerhaput so viel?) bekommst du locker den ber hoch, kannst bergab aber dann auch richtig gas geben und auch mal in den bikepark...


----------



## Triple F (18. Oktober 2011)

Stehe mittelfristig vor dem gleichen 'Problem', da ein leichteres Nucleon AC ja offenbar nicht kommen wird.  

Ist denn bereits offiziell geklärt, ob das AC mit P1.18 erhältlich sein wird? Muss ggf. das Unterrohr verstärkt ohnehin werden? 

Ich würde optional die AM-Dämpferaufnahme verbauen. 

Einsatzzweck ist bei mir ähnlich wie bei dir beschrieben,  nur werde ich eher keine Rennen fahren


----------



## stuk (18. Oktober 2011)

AM würde ich nicht unter 160er Gabel fahren wollen, klettert aber auch ohne Absenkung sehr gut, lange Anstiege z.B. am Gardasee sind gar kein Problem. Bei ähnlichen Aufbau wiegt ein AM ca. 1 kilo mehr als das AC (500g für den Rahmen ca. 500g für die längere und viel wichtiger steifere Gabel). Pinion geht derzeit doch nur beim AM, oder?

ich würde es von der Gabel abhängig machen und beide Proberollen

mfg


----------



## flyingscot (18. Oktober 2011)

2MXTB schrieb:


> Hello everyone
> Das Pinion-AM auf der Eurobike hatte 15,2kg und das ist immerhin etwas weniger wie mein jetziges Bike (nach der Gleichung: schweres Bike = starke Beine). Eventuell kriegt man das AM ja auf 14kg runter?


Also ein Pinion AM unter 14kg ohne Fakeparts ala CC-Reifen oder AM-Gabeln o.ä. ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich. Mein normales Helius AM hat aktuell 14.3kg und da sind kaum noch Möglichkeiten, richtig Gewicht zu sparen, ohne die Funktion einzuschränken. Vielleicht schaffe ich es gerade so unter 14kg. Für das Pinion AM sind sub 15kg schon ambitioniert.

Aber ich habe mein AM noch mit knapp 15kg über die Alpen gefahren, auch eine Etappe mit 2500hm. Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, es geht halt etwas gemütlicher zur Sache...


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Oktober 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Ist denn bereits offiziell geklärt, ob das AC mit P1.18 erhältlich sein wird? Muss ggf. das Unterrohr verstärkt ohnehin werden?


Ich habe deswegen mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert. Es wird definitiv ein AC mit Pinion geben (auch wenn man im Ordergenerator bisher nur beim AM das Pinion auswählen kann).


Triple F schrieb:


> Ich würde optional die AM-Dämpferaufnahme verbauen.


Genau das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, wusste aber nicht inwiefern Nicolai solche Sonderwünsche behandelt



stuk schrieb:


> ich würde es von der Gabel abhängig machen und beide Proberollen


Nur wo? Die meisten Händler bauen Nicolais speziell nach Kundenwunsch auf...haben also keine im Laden stehen.



flyingscot schrieb:


> Also ein Pinion AM unter 14kg ohne Fakeparts ala CC-Reifen oder AM-Gabeln o.ä. ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich


CC-Reifen kommen mir nicht ins Haus, allerdings hatte ich schon eine AM-Gabel im Kopf...soll ja ein AM-Bike werden. Ich muss zugeben dass ich die letzten Jahre von den Entwicklungen in diesem Bereich nichts mitbekommen habe und mit den neuen Kategorien total überfordert war (AM, Enduro, Superenduro, ...). *Was entspricht deiner Meinung nach einer AM-Gabel und warum wäre das beim AM eine Fakepart?*

Ich sollte vielleicht noch erwähnen dass ich mir auch noch ein BigBike kaufen möchte. Genauer gesagt, hat ein Freund aus Island einen Bikeladen und ich habe dort immer noch mein Auto stehen. Wir werden das Auto wohl gegen ein Demo tauschen  Sofern es klappt lässt mich das auch Richtung AC tendieren...andererseits könnte beim AM meine Freundin damit im Park fahren. Welch ein Dilemma.


----------



## John McLeash (18. Oktober 2011)

Beim AM brauchst du eine Gabel mit einer Einbaulänge von 545 bis 555mm.
140er oder 150er Gabeln haben eine wesentlich geringere Einbauhöhe, die der Geometrie des Bikes abträglich ist.
Da brauchts du ne rc2dh Lyrik oder ne Fox36, mit den Gabeln geht dann aber auch alles von Hausrunde, Alpencross oder Bikepark.

Und soviel schwerer sind die auch nicht, Gewicht finde ich gar nicht soo wichtig bei nem AM, rauf kommt man auch fast alles, halt ein wenig langsamer, dafür mit vollem Fun bergab.

Ich muss immer wieder an einen Kanadaurlaub zurückdenken wo wir "CC" Fahrer mit 17kg Freeridebikes getroffen haben, die mit kleiner Übersetzung alles raufgefahren sind.

Jetzt Gewicht über Funktion zu stellen ist bei nem AM fehl am Platz, auch ein Carbon Laufradsatz ist rausgeschmissenes Geld, nen 1750er DTswiss ist das was du brauchst, oder nen HopePro2 mit EX500.

Ne Float oder Talas 36 mit RC2 FIT ist der richtige Partner für nen CCDB.

Alle anderen Parts so wie du es magst, aber bei nem Bike der Kategorie lieber ein paar Gramm mehr als mit Carbonteilen überall.


----------



## lakekeman (18. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du eh nen Bigbike für Park und FR hast nimm definitiv das AC. 150mm sind mehr als ausreichend für Trails, technisches Gelände und Alpentouren - machen da sicher sogar mehr Spaß.
Wenn du alles mit einem Bike abdecken musst dann eben das AM.


----------



## cycophilipp (18. Oktober 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Stehe mittelfristig vor dem gleichen 'Problem', da ein leichteres Nucleon AC ja offenbar nicht kommen wird.
> 
> Ist denn bereits offiziell geklärt, ob das AC mit P1.18 erhältlich sein wird? Muss ggf. das Unterrohr verstärkt ohnehin werden?
> 
> ...



AC + AM Aufnahme + AM Unterrohr --> dann nimm gleich ein AM, die immer geringere Gewichtsersparnis geht doch irgendwann in Rauch auf bzw. im Mehrpreis, den du andererseits in leichtere Teile investieren kannst


----------



## Jack22001 (18. Oktober 2011)

Im Raum Essen wäre der Bike Bauer anzutreffen in Ratingen. Da kannst Du mal fragen. Sollten zumindest ein Helius Am da rumstehen haben (weiss es aber nicht genau).

http://www.bikebauer.com/

Wenn Du eh noch ein BigBike aufbaust, würde ich auch das AC nehmen und Richtung CC trimmen. Aber so, dass man noch einen AlpenCross ohne Plattfussgefahr und verbogenen Felgen nach kleinen Drops fahren kann - also leichtes Zeug aber nicht das leichteste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (18. Oktober 2011)

cycophilipp schrieb:


> AC + AM Aufnahme + AM Unterrohr --> dann nimm gleich ein AM, die immer geringere Gewichtsersparnis geht doch irgendwann in Rauch auf bzw. im Mehrpreis, den du andererseits in leichtere Teile investieren kannst



Geht mir auch um die Geo. Bin das AC auf den Hometrails gefahren, das hat schon Spaß gemacht. Müßte mal ein AM für eine längere Tour (70 km, 1500 Hm) testen.
Außerdem kommt bei einem AM das Gewicht auch von den AM-Teilen und nicht nur vom Rahmen.


----------



## cycophilipp (18. Oktober 2011)

also ich fahr mit meinem Helius FR mit 16,2kg auch 120km am Tag, sind zwar keine 1000hm drin und ich hab keine dicken Waden und bin definitiv kein Konditionsmonster, aber ich würd das AM als auch das AC z.B. beide mit ZTR Flow (~1800gr LRS) aufbauen. 
Das Mehrgewicht kommt dann von z.B. 36er vs. 32er Fox (ca. 500gr), dickere Reifen... am Ende 1,5kg mehr, wenn man beim Zusammenstellen das Gewicht im Hinterkopf behält. 12,5 vs 14kg, naja so schlimm finde ich das nicht. Es sei denn, in deinen Touren sind extrem steile Berge mit drin - das macht imo den größten Unterschied, in meinem Fall im ersten Gang sind die 5kg mehr (im Vgl. zu meinem Mitfahrer mit 11kg Fully) schon deutlich zu spüren, aber so groß wird der Unterschied zw. AC und AM ja nicht... und ausserdem fährt man doch nur rauf, um danach wieder runterfahren zu können


----------



## Jack22001 (18. Oktober 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Geht mir auch um die Geo. Bin das AC auf den Hometrails gefahren, das hat schon Spaß gemacht. Müßte mal ein AM für eine längere Tour (70 km, 1500 Hm) testen.
> Außerdem kommt bei einem AM das Gewicht auch von den AM-Teilen und nicht nur vom Rahmen.



Tja, wärst du am We nicht in die Vogesen sondern in die Lenzerheide, hättest du ein AM mal auf dem Trail fahren können  shit happens 

Bin das AM und AFR aber auch nur auf dem Parkplatz probegerollt - da konnte ich keine grossen Geounterschiede vom Bass zum AM ausmachen, was Körperhaltung angeht. Aber eben nur ne Parkplatzrunde - also nicht wirklich relevant. Mein AM ist eh schon bestellt.


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Oktober 2011)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

Ich werde beide Bikes doch testen können: hab eine PN bekommen und mir wurde ein Laden in Duisburg empfohlen. Die haben ein AC im Laden stehen und ein AM kann man anscheinend auch mal von einem Kunden der nebenan wohnt bekommen 

In Essen werde ich mal beim Bike Bauer vorbeischauen (Hinweis von Jack22001)

Ich meld mich dann nochmal und berichte von meinen Eindrücken.


EDIT: sehe gerade dass es am Wochenende einen Testtag mit Nicolai geben wird


----------



## JAY-L (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde das AM nehmen.
Grade wenn ein Dämpfer wie der CCDBA montiert werden soll kommt eine AM Gabel 32mm überhaupt nicht mehr mit im bereich Dämpfung und Steifigkeit.
Bei den Laufrädern kannst du (wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt) mal nach den ENVE AM Clinchern schauen. http://www.enve.com/wheels/mtb/twenty6AM.aspx

Der größte Unterschied zwischen AC und AM ist denke ich die möglichkeit im AM Gabeln mit besserer Dämpfung und 36mm Tauchrohren zu verbauen.

Gruß
Max


----------



## lakekeman (18. Oktober 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> ..kommt seine AM Gabel 32mm überhaupt nicht mehr mit im bereich Dämpfung und Steifigkeit.



Tatsächlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (18. Oktober 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Tatsächlich



Ja!
Ich empfinde meien RS Revelation WC nicht grade als Steifigkeits wunder!
Und eine Gabel mit getrennter HSC und LSC sollte auch besser Funktionieren als bei meiner Revelation die gerne mal an Stufen wegsackt.


----------



## lakekeman (18. Oktober 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Ja!
> Ich empfinde meien RS Revelation WC nicht grade als Steifigkeits wunder!



Mag sein, wird aber ziemlich überbewertet.



JAY-L schrieb:


> Und eine Gabel mit getrennter HSC und LSC sollte auch besser Funktionieren als bei meiner Revelation die gerne mal an Stufen wegsackt.



Natürlich ist z.B. eine MicoDH einer Motion Control technisch überlegen, keine Frage. Aber was da der durchschnittliche Endnutzer effektiv von hat bewegt sich doch in einem sehr kleinen Bereich.

Also aus meiner Erfahrung keine Rede von "kommt überhaupt nicht mit" - ausser vielleicht in der Einbildung 

Es gibt sehr ordentliche "kleine" 140-150er Gabeln - Sektor, 44RC3, Deville - die ich alle ziemlich vielen "großen" 36ern vorziehen würde


----------



## JAY-L (18. Oktober 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mag sein, wird aber ziemlich überbewertet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann kann ich mir aber auch den CCDBA sapren und einen normalen RT3 montiren.
Die Deville ist auch ein sonderfall das die 140er die Gleichen technischen Daten hat wie die 160er. (ausserdem hat die Deville HSC & LSC)

Ich denke das AM ist mit CCDBA und einer 160er Gabel die Absenkbar ist das universellere Bike.

Ich denke das Ein Am mit Pinion nicht unter 14 kg ohne Mogelteile Möglich ist.

Gruß
Max


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt...ich werde dieses Wochenende die Chance nutzen jedes der Bikes im Gelände zu testen. Das Timing konnte nicht besser sein 

Es wird eine Runde mit ca 15km geben und es wird definitiv ein AM und AC vorhanden sein.


----------



## trailterror (18. Oktober 2011)

Besser kanns ja net laufen dann berichte mal....


----------



## Timmy35 (18. Oktober 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Ich denke das Ein Am mit Pinion nicht unter 14 kg ohne Mogelteile Möglich ist.



Wenn die 14kg ohne Mogelteile zu erreichen wären, dann wär dass schon der Hammer.


----------



## SiK (18. Oktober 2011)

Was wiegst du denn? Das Eigengewicht ist bei sowas ein wichtiger Faktor.
Während das leichtere AC mit einer 32mm Revelation bei 100kg Fahrergewicht schwer leiden würde, ist das bei 70kg eine ganz andere Nummer. Auch macht es einen Unterschied, ob du ein schwereres AM mit diesem oder jenem Körpergewicht den Berg hochtrittst.


----------



## 2MXTB (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich wiege so zwischen 73 und 75kg bei 1.81m


----------



## JAY-L (19. Oktober 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Wenn die 14kg ohne Mogelteile zu erreichen wÃ¤ren, dann wÃ¤r dass schon der Hammer.



Naja wenn man mal als Basis mein AC nimmt.
Bei den LaufrÃ¤dern die Kombi Tune ENVE AM Clincher CX-Ray und eine leichte 160er Luftgabel nimmt sollten knapp unter 15 kg mÃ¶glich sein.

Allerdings sind dann warscheinlich fast 10Kâ¬ fÃ¤llig. 


GruÃ
Max


----------



## stuk (19. Oktober 2011)

dafür braucht man das stärkere Oberrohr und hat dann fast das Gewicht vom AM und einen satten Aufpreis...dann lieber sofort das AM nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (19. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> dafür braucht man das stärkere Oberrohr und hat dann fast das Gewicht vom AM und einen satten Aufpreis...dann lieber sofort das AM nehmen.



Ich glaube wir haben uns hier missverstanden.
Mein AC nur die Basis für die Anbauteile. 
Beim Gewicht für den Rahmen hab ich schon die 6250g von der Nicolai Homepage genommen.
Das AM mit Pinion sollte unter 15kg möglich sein, ist dann aber sehr teuer.

Gruß
Max


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Oktober 2011)

Spannendes Projekt, aber das Gewicht sollte doch für 99% der Biker egal sein.


----------



## stuk (19. Oktober 2011)

stand da vorher nicht was mit der AM-Dämpferaufhängung? die benötigt nunmal die dickeren rohre.....egal.
mfg


----------



## 2MXTB (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe einfach mal dass am Samstag auch irgendjemand von Nicolai vor Ort ist. Die Beschreibung des Events deutet darauf hin. Dann könnte ich direkt die ganzen Optionen mit ihnen abklären (mischen von Rohrsätzen, Geometrie, usw.)...und wenn alles passt direkt die Bestellung aufgeben


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. Oktober 2011)

Wo ist das Event ?


----------



## 2MXTB (19. Oktober 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wo ist das Event ?


http://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/142-traildays-2011

Ich will mal hoffen dass durch den Post jetzt keine 100 Mann dort auftauchen


----------



## kona.orange (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine interessante Diskussion hier... ich trage mich mit ähnlichen Gedanken... hab hier mal ein Foto von nem AC gesehen, dass die AM-Dämpferaufnahme hatte.
Magst du die Tage mal berichten was man bei Nicolai zu deinen Wünschen sagt. Ab wann kann man noch von einem "Costum Upcharge" ausgehen und ab wann bewegt man sich im Definitionsbereichen eines Maßrahmens? Wäre ja erheblich teurer dann schätze ich.


----------



## JAY-L (20. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> stand da vorher nicht was mit der AM-Dämpferaufhängung? die benötigt nunmal die dickeren rohre.....egal.
> mfg



Hmm ja kann sein. 
Kam aber nicht von mir.
Ich Versteh das eh nicht was das soll an ein AC eine AM Dämpferaufnahme  schweißen zu lassen. Nur wegen der Optik? Entweder ich will leicht oder ich will stabil!
Für den Einsatzbereich des AC's wird die Dämpferaufnahme vom AC schon halten!


Gruß
Max


----------



## stuk (20. Oktober 2011)

sehe ich genauso!
ein AC mit AM-Optik und ca. 300e Aufpreis und ähnlichen Rahmengewicht macht da auch keinen Sinn.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2MXTB (24. Oktober 2011)

So, die Testdays waren ein voller Erfolg und hier meine Erfahrungen und Eindrücke.

Zuerst nochmal Danke an die Teams BikeBauer und Nicolai für ihre Geduld, für mein Hin&Her, und die fundierten Antworten.

Zuerst durfte ich das AM vom Chef ausführen. Bei Größe L und schmucken X0-Parts kam dieses auf 14,6kg. War ein wirklich tolles Rad, aber mir ging es ähnlich wie auf dem Stumpjumper in L, bei engen Kurven war es mir etwas zu träge, wobei der Besitzer auch größer ist. Da genügend AMs vor Ort waren gab es auch eins in M und darauf habe ich mich schon wohler gefühlt, man aber sagen muss dass ein Nicolai relativ kurz ausfällt und gerade bei meiner Größe von 181 konnte ich mich noch nicht endgültig festlegen.
Für die zweite Runde sollte es dann ein AC werden, aber davon waren nur wenige vor Ort und das Bike meiner Wahl schon "besetzt". Also musste wieder eines vom Chef herhalten, welches mir Aufgrund seiner grünen Optik nicht sofort aufgefallen war. Und dieses Bike war der Hammer!!! Es war im Endeffekt ein AM in L, aber mit dem Rohrsatz eines AC (oder wenn man will ein AC mit AM-Geometrie). Das niedrigere Gewicht 13,5 Konnte ich schon deutlich spüren da ich einen sehr aktiven Fahrstil habe und jede Wurzel am liebsten als Abschussrampe nutze. Ich hatte ja weiter oben erwähnt dass mir das AM in L etwas zu lang vorkam...dieses Gefühl hatte ich bei dem Custombike nicht. Ich vermute dass dies auf den steileren Lenkwinkel zurückzuführen ist. 

Eine endgültige Entscheidung ist noch nicht gefallen, das AC-Custombike liegt aktuell in Führung. Das AM ist definitiv die Wollmilchsau, das AC aber spritziger und mit der AM-Geo genauso agil. Momentan befindet sich der Pinion-AM Prototyp auf Rundreise und ich werde versuchen diesen einmal irgendwo abzupassen. Danach wird bestellt


----------



## QUAS (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hat eigentlich irgendjemand Informationen bzgl. des Wirkungsgrads des Getriebes?

Auf der Pinionseite wird ja ziemlich viel über die ausführlichen Tests zum Thema Dauerhaltbarkeit berichtet, da sollte es dann wohl auch möglich sein, etwas über den Wirkungsgrad zu sagen, oder?
Gerade im CC-Bereich werden sich 3%, die man dauerhaft mehr aufbringen muß, schon auswirken.

Kann es sein dass Falco Mille für die 'Brand Communication' bei Pinion zuständig ist?

Gruß
Quas


----------



## Triple F (24. Oktober 2011)

Dein kleiner Testbericht liest sich ganz gut. Ich muss auch noch AC und AM auf einer identischen Strecke Probe fahren. Bin mir sicher, dass ich ein AM nicht an die Grenzen bringen werde und tendiere auch eher zum AC.

Dass es ein Pinion AC geben wird, steht ja offenbar fest. Mich würde interessieren, ob der Gewichtsunterschied der Pinion-Versionen identisch, wie bei den konventionellen Rahmen ist. Kann mit gut vorstellen, dass für die P1.18-Box ein stabileres Unterrohr in der AC-Variante verbaut werden muss.

Custom-Geo wäre evtl auch eine Überlegung wert, das nächste Rad soll ja auch ein paar Jahre gefahren werden.

Bin mir sicher, das im 13 - 15 kg jedes Kilogramm bemerkbar ist. Auch wenn mir das früher nie soch wichtig war (Argon RoFR 15,0 kg), freue ich mich schon auf mein Argon RoCC (~ 11,6 kg).


----------



## cycophilipp (25. Oktober 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Dein kleiner Testbericht liest sich ganz gut. Ich muss auch noch AC und AM auf einer identischen Strecke Probe fahren. Bin mir sicher, dass ich ein AM nicht an die Grenzen bringen werde und tendiere auch eher zum AC.
> 
> Dass es ein Pinion AC geben wird, steht ja offenbar fest. Mich würde interessieren, ob der Gewichtsunterschied der Pinion-Versionen identisch, wie bei den konventionellen Rahmen ist. Kann mit gut vorstellen, dass für die P1.18-Box ein stabileres Unterrohr in der AC-Variante verbaut werden muss.
> 
> ...



ein Bike mit 14kg und 3kg schweren Rädern und ein 15kg Bike mit 2,2kg schweren Rädern werden sich unterschiedlich fahren, wobei das mit 15kg wahrscheinlich mehr Spaß machen wird... man muss keinen Leitbauwahnsinn betreiben, sondern nur an der richtigen Stelle sparen, dann wird das Gesamtgewicht zweitrangig, es sei denn, man fährt Rennen.

Schade nur, dass so coole Sachen wie das AC mit AM Geo nicht im Angebot von N ist


----------



## cdrei.de (25. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem spart man mit einem AC-Rohrsatz auf einen AM-Rohrsatz kein ganzes Kilo (Rahmen-)Gewicht ein. Da wird selbstverständlich auch der Aufbau des Rades ein ganz anderer gewesen sein und dann kommt genau das zum tragen was @ cycophilipp geschrieben hat.
100% vergleichbar sind Deine "erfahrenen" Eindrücke somit nicht.


----------



## 2MXTB (25. Oktober 2011)

cdrei.de schrieb:


> Vor allem spart man mit einem AC-Rohrsatz auf einen AM-Rohrsatz kein ganzes Kilo (Rahmen-)Gewicht ein. Da wird selbstverständlich auch der Aufbau des Rades ein ganz anderer gewesen sein und dann kommt genau das zum tragen was @ cycophilipp geschrieben hat.
> 100% vergleichbar sind Deine "erfahrenen" Eindrücke somit nicht.


Bei dem Test ging es mir auch eher darum herauszufinden was ich will, und da gehört natürlich der komplette Aufbau des Rades dazu. Beispielsweise tendiere ich aktuell zu einer 140er Gabel aber eventuell ändert sich das nächsten Monat wieder . 

Der Aufbau bei dem AC war natürlich ein anderer. Auch wenn ich das Gewicht häufig nenne, so geht es mir nicht darum hier "Leichtbau" zu betreiben. Nicolai ist nicht umsonst dafür bekannt stabile, aber dafür etwas schwerere Rahmen zu bauen. Das AC mit der AM-Geo ist für mich deswegen aktuell der Favorit weil es ein Touren-/Trailbike ist, auf dem ich mich persönlich extrem wohlgefühlt habe. 
Der Unterschied zum Standard-AC war nicht groß, aber dennoch kam ich mir dort gestreckter und somit "steifer" vor. Der Unterschied zum AM in L war einfach dass ich das Gewicht spüren konnte und durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel lies es sich nicht ganz so gut um die Trails zirkeln (wie bereits erwähnt, würde ich normalerweise Größe M fahren, aber die fallen bei Nicolai doch etwas kurz aus für meine 181).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (25. Oktober 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Dein kleiner Testbericht liest sich ganz gut. Ich muss auch noch AC und AM auf einer identischen Strecke Probe fahren. Bin mir sicher, dass ich ein AM nicht an die Grenzen bringen werde und tendiere auch eher zum AC.
> 
> Dass es ein Pinion AC geben wird, steht ja offenbar fest. Mich würde interessieren, ob der Gewichtsunterschied der Pinion-Versionen identisch, wie bei den konventionellen Rahmen ist. Kann mit gut vorstellen, dass für die P1.18-Box ein stabileres Unterrohr in der AC-Variante verbaut werden muss.
> 
> ...



ich zitier Dich jetzt nochmal - nachdem das Pinion ja nicht so leicht ist wie eine Schaltung und das AC vielleicht 500-600gr leichter ist als ein Helius Standard-AM bei vergleichbarem Oberflächenfinish, würde ich selbst ausnahmslos bei diesem Konzept zum AM greifen, denn leicht - sprich unter 13kg - wird ein Pinion-Bike mit "normalem" Aufbau (ohne Superleichtbau, der dann bei 6000-7000 Euro Komplettpreis noch nicht endet) eh nie erreichen. Das Testbike hatte um die 15kg, ein Traumwert für so ein Konzept und mit ca. 14kg im AC konzeptionell lange nicht so stimmig wie das AM - bei reduzierter Belastbarkeit, aber nur geringfügig geringerem Gewicht.

Ein AC sollte so zw. 12,5 u. 13kg aufgebaut wiegen meiner Meinung nach, dann passts perfekt. Gibt hier ja welche, die das AC mit 15kg aufbauen (als Standardgröße)... würde ich nicht wollen, da zu schwer für ne Trailrakete und zu windig zum prügeln im Knüppelpark.


----------



## dreamdeep (25. Oktober 2011)

> Bin mir sicher, dass ich ein AM nicht an die Grenzen bringen werde und tendiere auch eher zum AC.


Dann nimm auch ein AC. Solange man nicht im Bikepark oder auf heftigen Trails in den Alpen unterwegs ist, macht das AC mehr Spaß. Und wenn Du das AM sowieso nicht ausreizt, schleppst Du nur unnötig Gewicht mit Dir rum. Ich habe beide und bin dieses Saison 70% der Zeit das AC gefahren, das AM hole ich nur raus, wenn es sich auch lohnt.


----------



## wowbagger (27. Oktober 2011)

ich meine im Ordergenerator kann man sich ein AC zusammenstellen und irgendwie bei den Optionen die Pinion dazuwählen...


----------



## Dease (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten zwei AC und zwei AM (je in Größe M und L) probegefahren. 

Durch die verschiedenen Aufbauten ließen sich die Räder nur ganz schwer miteinander vergleichen!

Das AC hatte Carbonlaufräder, leichte 2.2 Reifen ( Conti MK) und das AM "normale LR" und 2.4er Rubber Queen drauf.
Allein dadurch hatte man das Gefühl, dass das AC deutlich agiler ist. Dazu kam dann noch der aufbaubedingte Gewichtsunterschied von ca. 2-2,5 KG.
Um sie direkt vergleichen zu können, müsste man nicht so extrem unterschiedliche Aufbauten fahren.

Ich habe auch ungefähr die Körperlänge vom TE. Das AC hätte ich in M fahren können, das AM nicht. Entweder ein L mit kurzem Vorbau oder ein M mit L-Sitzrohr. Problem war die Mindesteinsrecktiefe für die Sattelstütze (Reverb).

Durch den Vergleich L AM und AC in M hatte ich auch das Gefühl das AC wäre agiler /wendiger.


Aber so ein AC mit Pinion wäre noch eine tolle Ergänzung. 

Da ich aber beide Bikes mit ähnlichen Parts, bis auf die Gabel, aufgebaut hätte, blieb unterm Strich 1 KG Gewichtsunterschied (Rahmen + Gabel) und die geringfügig andere Geo.


----------



## stuk (28. Oktober 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann nimm auch ein AC. Solange man nicht im Bikepark oder auf heftigen Trails in den Alpen unterwegs ist, macht das AC mehr Spaß. Und wenn Du das AM sowieso nicht ausreizt, schleppst Du nur unnötig Gewicht mit Dir rum. Ich habe beide und bin dieses Saison 70% der Zeit das AC gefahren, das AM hole ich nur raus, wenn es sich auch lohnt.



Bedenke aber das Du Dein AM  schon extrem Richtung "Freeride" aufgebaut hast. 180er Gabel, Coil-dämpfer in der 171 Einstellung, flache Winkel durch andere Aufhängungen (-13 ?) und speziellen Steuersatz.
Baut man ein AM moderater auf, ist es meiner Meinung nach, genauso "alltagstauglich" wie das AC.....


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Oktober 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Bedenke aber das Du Dein AM  schon extrem Richtung "Freeride" aufgebaut hast.


Klar, das vergrössert den Abstand zum AC bei meinem aktuellen AM natürlich. Das gilt aber nicht für mein erstes AM mit der 2009er Geo, leichten Reifen und einer 160mm Lyrik. Von demher habe ich da schon einen recht guten Vergleich, auch was unterschiedliche Aufbauvariationen angeht.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (5. November 2011)

hi, so da ich mir nächstes jahr auch ein nicolai  ac mit pinion zulegen wollte hab ich dazu noch eine frage.
gibt es eigentlich auch singlespeednaben mit 12mm steckachse.
also vom einsatzgebiet soll es ein touren, leichtes allmountain bike werden.
dachte mir da bis jetzt folgende komponenten.
nicolai ac pinion rahmen
gabel german answer xcite boost 150mm tapered 20mm
dämpfer fox float
lenker schmolke lowriser sl
sattelstütze schmolke sl
sattel tune speedneedle marathon
felgen notubes flow und across naben aber der komplette radsatz werd ich mir wahrscheinlich zusammenstellen lassen
pedale wuerde ich gern von meinen cb egg 2ti auf reset pedal 2 oder 3 umsteigen
habt ihr verbesserungs- bzw änderungsvorschläge
grüße andi


----------



## nollak (5. November 2011)

Wg der Naben würd ich mal schauen ob nicht wie bei den G-Boxx Bikes ne Hinterrad naben mitgeliefert wird. Ansonsten mal im Dirtjump Bereich schauen.


----------



## der-gute (6. November 2011)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich auch singlespeednaben mit 12mm steckachse.


----------



## Jack22001 (14. November 2011)

Also die Nabe wird sicherlich nicht mitgeliefert. Beim Nucleon AM ist das ja was anderes, da die Kette links läuft. Beim Pinion hast du ja ne normale Babe drin. Ich werd ne DT 440 135x12 fahren mit dem Singlespeedkit.

Sowas hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/S...inglespeed-Umbau-Kit-16-18-Zaehne::11951.html

Grüsse Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2MXTB (14. November 2011)

Die Nabe sollte bei einem Pinion nicht unterschätzt werden. Im Bericht des AM mit Pinion war zu lesen dass der Freilauf recht groß ist, da neben der Nabe auch das Getriebe einen besitzt.

Ich hatte mir deshalb überlegt eine Nabe mit sehr vielen Rastern* zu verbauen, obwohl ich den Klang (Bienenstock) nicht sonderlich mag. Bsp.: Profile Elite

*siehe Techno-Tip von nuts


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. November 2011)

Ich setze mich schon länger mit dem Naben Problem auseinander.
Ich suche für mein GB2 eine Nabe in 150/12 Single Speed und nach Möglichkeit Fixed Gear, also ohne Freilauf.

Der G-Boxx Freilauf ist recht grob und von daher läuft es echt deutlich besser wenn man nicht noch einen zweiten Freilauf in reihe dazu hat. 
Zur Zeit fahre ich eine Blockierte Hope Pro II mit Nicolai Single Speed Kit. 
Die Naben von den GB2 aus den Katalogen gibt es nicht mehr. Waren wohl auch nur ein paar wenige die gebaut wurden. 

Bei der Pinion Geschichte soll es angeblich keinen Unterschied machen ob man nur einen Freilauf oder zwei in reihe fährt. Bei GB2 ist der Leerweg eindeutig störend.


----------



## goegolo (15. November 2011)

Mir wurde von einer Testfahrt des Alutech Pendants berichtet, dass sich das Pinion Getriebe nicht unter Last schalten lässt. Stimmt es oder handelt es sich um ein Vorserienphänomen?


----------



## der-gute (15. November 2011)

Zum Thema Freilauf oder nicht:

ohne Freilauf an der Nabe läuft die Kette doch weiter, wenn die Kurbel still steht.
Das fände ich ziemlich Unschön, vor allem da das auch ne "Defektstelle" ist.
Ob die Kette da nicht vermehrt runterfallen kann?


----------



## Kunstflieger (15. November 2011)

Also beim GB2 kann die Kette nicht runter fallen, von daher ist der Punkt egal. Bei Pinion muss halt eine gute Führung her. 

Das die Kette mit läuft merkt man nicht und hat bis jetzt keine Probleme bereitet. Ich bin dieses Jahr mit der Kiste ca. 1500Km gefahren und habe drei Alpine Wochen in PDS, Saalbach u. Leogang verbracht ohne das kleinste Problem


----------



## Jack22001 (16. November 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> Mir wurde von einer Testfahrt des Alutech Pendants berichtet, dass sich das Pinion Getriebe nicht unter Last schalten lässt. Stimmt es oder handelt es sich um ein Vorserienphänomen?




Also auf dem Messestand auf der EB war das kein Problem. Hochschalten ging in Vollast und runterschalten in Teillast (oder wars andersrum). Auf jeden Fall ging es. Aber das war nur auf der Rolle...


----------



## goegolo (16. November 2011)

@Jack22001: Danke, wäre sonst ja auch ein wenig sinnlos am Berg


----------



## aka (18. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Zum Thema Freilauf oder nicht:
> 
> ohne Freilauf an der Nabe läuft die Kette doch weiter, wenn die Kurbel still steht.
> Das fände ich ziemlich Unschön, vor allem da das auch ne "Defektstelle" ist.
> Ob die Kette da nicht vermehrt runterfallen kann?



Ein Argument fuer einen zusaetzlichen Freilauf in der Nabe ist Sicherheit!
Wenn die Kette fixed mit dem HR laeuft kanns boese ausgehen, wenn z.B. Schuhbaendel in die Kette kommen.
Siehe auch Sheldon Browns Artikel ueber Fixed Gear, da gibts einen Abschnitt "Catching Fingers, Trousers, Shoelaces" mit unschoenen Bildern dazu.


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. November 2011)

Abo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi_1 (19. November 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Ein Argument fuer einen zusaetzlichen Freilauf in der Nabe ist Sicherheit!
> Wenn die Kette fixed mit dem HR laeuft kanns boese ausgehen, wenn z.B. Schuhbaendel in die Kette kommen.
> Siehe auch Sheldon Browns Artikel ueber Fixed Gear, da gibts einen Abschnitt "Catching Fingers, Trousers, Shoelaces" mit unschoenen Bildern dazu.



Wer fährt so einen Rahmen mit Schuhbändel ???
Sehe da keine probleme ...

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Zum Thema Freilauf oder nicht:
> 
> ohne Freilauf an der Nabe läuft die Kette doch weiter, wenn die Kurbel still steht.
> Das fände ich ziemlich Unschön, vor allem da das auch ne "Defektstelle" ist.
> Ob die Kette da nicht vermehrt runterfallen kann?



Ich fahre schon seit ein paar Jahren verschiedene G-Boxx1 Modelle, wo die Kette ja auch ständig mitläuft, da der Freilauf vorne in der Box ist und die Nabe hinten starr.
Bisher ist mir die Kette noch nie runtergefallen.

Allerdings benötigt ja das Pinion z.B. im Helius AM hinten einen Kettenspanner und somit ist die Kette nie so straff wie im "Singlespeed-artigen" Hinterbau vom Nucleon.

Mit einer kleinen Führung müßte das aber alles zu lösen sein.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2011)

WODAN schrieb:


> ...Allerdings benötigt ja das Pinion z.B. im Helius AM hinten einen Kettenspanner und somit ist die Kette nie so straff wie im "Singlespeed-artigen" Hinterbau vom Nucleon.....



Was für mich einer der großen Nachteile der Pinion-Lösung ist.


----------



## WODAN (20. November 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Was für mich einer der großen Nachteile der Pinion-Lösung ist.



Der Fluch des Horst Link 

Ich fand das ION G-Boxx2 als Eingelenker auch besser als den Nachfolger mit Kettenspanner


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. November 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß, wenn man die Kette hinten spannen kann, es nicht auch vorne möglich sein soll. Eine spannende Kettenführung an der ISCG-Aufnahme wird sich Kalle wohl einfallen lassen können.


----------



## goegolo (20. November 2011)

Für vorne soll es doch auch direkt von Pinion einen Spanner geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (20. November 2011)

Der Pinion Spanner vorne ist denke ich eine saubere Sache. Und ein Spanner vorne ist auch nicht zu vergleichen mit einem hinten.
Wohl auch das Optimium was an einem Fully mit Pinion rauszuhohlen ist.

G.


----------



## Kunstflieger (21. November 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Pinion Spanner vorne ist denke ich eine saubere Sache. Und ein Spanner vorne ist auch nicht zu vergleichen mit einem hinten.



Erkläre mal Bitte.

@Wodan: ich hatte anfangs auch auf Grund des Kettenspanners lieber ein Eingelenkiges GB2 gehabt. Mittlerweile habe ich aber das optimale gefunden. Allerdinds hat selbst der originale Spanner nie Schwierigkeiten bereitet, er hat mir nur nicht gefallen.


----------



## zingel (21. November 2011)

so schaut der Spanner als Prototyp aus...


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2011)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Erkläre mal Bitte.
> 
> @Wodan: ich hatte anfangs auch auf Grund des Kettenspanners lieber ein Eingelenkiges GB2 gehabt. Mittlerweile habe ich aber das optimale gefunden. Allerdinds hat selbst der originale Spanner nie Schwierigkeiten bereitet, er hat mir nur nicht gefallen.



Weil er dort wesentlich weniger Arbeit leisten muß. 
Der Spanner hinten muß ja die Kette über der Strebe und unter der Strebe spannen. Beim Spanner vorne hebt sich der eine Schlag mit dem Anderen teilweise auf.
Der Unterschied ist enorm, selbst bei ganz niedriger Kettenspannung. hatte an meinem Switch mit Rohloff zum Schluß auch nur noch den Roox Spanner damals vorne dran






G.


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Freunde des Radsports,

Das Helius AM Pinion steht ab Montag 19.12.2011 beim BikeBauer.

Mehr die tage hier und auf unserer HP.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Eksduro (15. Dezember 2011)

....waaaaas....und wieso sind wir dann samstag verabredet...

gruß,

alex


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Dezember 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> ....waaaaas....und wieso sind wir dann samstag verabredet...
> 
> gruß,
> 
> alex



naja vieleicht ist es ja dann auch da 

Der Thomas


----------



## Eksduro (15. Dezember 2011)




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Dezember 2011)

geilo. fast meine werte. hab 182 und 77. und stehe mittelfristig vor dem selben problem. ein pinion ac wäre sehr geil.


ich hätte dann eine nutte für den park schon im keller. und suche jetzt was fürs laaaange touren. ac oder am. schwierig schwierig. insofern: gutes fred!


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Dezember 2011)

So, ich habe mich nun doch noch einmal umentschieden. Es wird nun doch ein AM. Der ausschlaggebende Punkt war, dass ich Endurorennen wie z.b. Megavalanche damit bestreiten möchte. Für ein reines Tourenbike würde ich mich noch immer für das AC entscheiden. 

In einem früheren Post hatte ich mich bereits auf ein modifiziertes AC mit AM-Geometrie entschieden. Die Jungs vom BikeBauer konnten mich dann aber doch überzeugen: warum viel Geld für eine Spezialrahmen ausgeben um das AC dem AM anzupassen wenn das AM doch die eierlegende wollmilchsau ist? Außerdem ist die Pinionbox doch relativ wuchtig und zum AM passt sie sehr gut.

Das Projekt wird hier vorraussichtlich ab April weiter "dokumentiert"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (18. Dezember 2011)

warst du gestern beim bikebauer...?

dann sind wir uns da übern weg gelaufen


----------



## 2MXTB (18. Dezember 2011)

Eksduro schrieb:


> warst du gestern beim bikebauer...?
> dann sind wir uns da übern weg gelaufen


Ja, das war dann wohl ich


----------



## Ferkelmann (18. Dezember 2011)

Bin am Dienstag beim Bike Bauer, macht mich immer neugieriger auf das Teil.


----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Dezember 2011)

Fotoshooting von heute,























Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## c_w (18. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Bildern üben wir aber nochmal ;-)


----------



## Harvester (18. Dezember 2011)

sind, glaube ich, Fahrräder drauf....


----------



## Team Nicolai (19. Dezember 2011)

Harvester schrieb:


> sind, glaube ich, Fahrräder drauf....



ja sind bikes jetzt sehe ich sie auch


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Fotoshooting...bei dem Modder sieht man wenigsten das der Federweg immer schön gebraucht wird 

G.


----------



## slayerrider (19. Dezember 2011)

Sehe ich das falsch oder hat das Teil immer noch keine Kettenführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Dezember 2011)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Sehe ich das falsch oder hat das Teil immer noch keine Kettenführung?



es handelt sich hier immer noch um das vorserienmodell 

Der Thomas


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es auch noch Bilder nur vom Rad?


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Dezember 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Gibt es auch noch Bilder nur vom Rad?



Schau mal in mein Bilderalbum

Der Thomas


----------



## Rhombus (20. Dezember 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>




Das Ding hat der doch nicht gestanden, oder?

Mordstyp!


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Dezember 2011)

er wollte die pinion zeigen 

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2011)

bei dem Wetter mit Ardents unterwegs...RESPEKT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Dezember 2011)

Die Ardents haben diesbezüglich etwas zu unrecht einen schlechten Ruf, meine Erfahrung und Meinung.

Heute beim Thomas gewesen und Pinion als auch Nucleon AM probegerollt. Meine Hin- und Herüberlegungen hats nicht zerstreuen können.
Ich komme auf einen Test im Frühjahr, wenn ich wieder heile bin, zurück


----------



## Rhombus (20. Dezember 2011)

Die ardent's sind doch spitzenreifen! Ich fahre die auf dem HT vorne und am TFR hinten. M.E. Sehr gutmütig.


----------



## Team Nicolai (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mit dem ardent bei nässe auch so meine sorgen, trotzdem ein sehr guter reifen.

Gruß

Der Thomas


----------



## Team Nicolai (28. Dezember 2011)

IBC Freunde zu Besuch!






Gruss

Der Thomas


----------



## trailterror (28. Dezember 2011)

Tolles rad


----------



## hoschi2007 (31. Dezember 2011)

Welche HR-Nabe ist denn am Pinion AM verbaut?
Genügt es wenn ich meine DT Swiss FR-Nabe auf Singlespeed umrüste mit diesem Bausatz, oder gibt es da was besseres?:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/pc1e3a0dc1d38b83ca8d4a6c8a0204e17/s/Sixpack-Single-Speed-Kit-13-15-Zaehne-Mod-2012.html

Wenn ich genau nachgezählt habe, hat das Pinion vorne 29 auf dem KB und hinten 20 Zähne auf´m Ritzel.
Ist das die "Werksempfehlung" von Pinion oder sollte man besser nochmal abwarten, da es sich noch um ein Vorserienmodell handelt?

Bekomme ich die 20 Zähne überhaupt hin mit dem o.g. Singlespeed-Umrüstkit? Es wird ja nur ein 13er & 15er Ritzel mitgeliefert.

Auf dem Alutech Fanes ist vo/hi=24/22 verbaut...


----------



## WODAN (31. Dezember 2011)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> IBC Freunde zu Besuch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komische Typen läßt Du in Deinen Laden , Thomas


----------



## 2MXTB (9. Januar 2012)

*Mein Helius AM Pinion ist beim BikeBauer geordert und wenn alles klappt geht die Bestellung noch bis Mittag an Nicolai raus.*

Den letzten Ausschlag hat die gestrige Probefahrt gegeben. Thomas war so freundlich mich auf einer Tour mitzunehmen und ich hatte die Möglichkeit den Prototypen zu fahren (siehe Fotos weiter oben).

Die 30km waren bedingt durch das schlechte Wetter schwierig (sehr viel Schlamm), aber wie sich herausstellte gearadezu perfekt um die Vorzüge eines Getriebes kennenzulernen.
Da ich bisher nur eine Kettenschaltung gewohnt war musste ich mich erst einmal umstellen, was aber relativ schnell ging. Nur bei sehr engen und langsamen Singletrailkurven, wo ich es von der Kettenschaltung gewohnt war noch einmal schnell einen leichteren Gang unter Last einzulegen, wollte das Getriebe nicht so recht schalten. Mit etwas mehr Kraft am Drehgriff hätte es wahrscheinlich funktioniert, was ich beim Prototypen aber bewusst vermieden habe. Es ist halt ein Getriebe und beim Auto schalte ich am Berg auch nicht einen Gang runter ohne die Kupplung zu treten. Außerdem habe ich mit der Kettenschaltung auch Probleme unter Last zu schalten, da ich zu wenig Zeit habe ständig die Schaltung einzustellen oder die Züge zu wechseln.

Das allgemeine Fahrgefühl war sehr angenehm: keine nervenden Klappergeräusche oder springende Kette wegen zu viel Schlamm. 

Auf die Abfahrtsqualitäten des AM möchte ich hier nicht näher eingehen, diese sind hinlänglich bekannt. Am Berg machte die Pinion ebenfalls eine gute Figur, wobei auch hier wieder etwas vorausschauenderes Fahren notwendig ist (Gang vor einer Schlüsselstelle einlegen).
Einziger Kritikpunkt war die Übersetzung: über den 10. Gang bin ich nicht hinausgekommen und in den Alpen an langen richtig steilen Rampen hätte ich mit dem leichtesten Gang sicher Probleme. Dies lässt sich aber ohne weiteres durch ein anderes Kettenblatt bzw. Ritzel beheben.
Beim Drehgriff würde ich noch darauf achten dass die Hand daneben komplett Platz hat ohne dabei Kraft auf diesen zu geben. Am Berg ist es bei mir zwei mal vorgekommen dass durch etwas zu viel Kraft ein Gangwechsel stattfand und ich kurz ins Leere getreten habe.

Auf dem Singletrail konnte mich dann auch die Bodenfreiheit begeistern. Ein dicker Baumstamm lag quer über den Weg: mit der Kettenschaltung muss ich da jedesmal abwägen ob es mir das Wert ist meine Kettenblätter zu opfern oder nicht. Die Pinionbox biete eine super Bodenfreiheit und ich konnte ohne Probleme über die Stämme springen.

Ich freue mich jetzt schon rießig auf den April und mein neues Rad. *Für mich ist das Pinion-Getriebe genau das richtige: Wartungsarm, zentraler Schwerpunkt mit viel Bodenfreiheit und schalten funktioniert auch im Stand sowie mit einer dicken Schlammpackung perfekt.*


----------



## goegolo (9. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Impressionen


----------



## Scherge (9. Januar 2012)

Hi,
ebenfalls mein Dank für die Impressionen!

Ein paar Fragen ins Auditorium (vielleicht weiß ja wer etwas):

1. Im Order-Generator ist das Helius Pinion AM nur bis Größe L ausgewiesen. Ist XL vergessen worden oder schlichtweg nicht als Serienrahmengröße vorgesehen?

2. In welchen Farben wird es Pinion-Box und -Kurbeln geben? Kann man die Pinion-Teile evtl. auch in den exakt bei Nicolai verwendeten Eloxaltönen wie z.B. Ti Ano ordern?

3. Welche Übersetzungen/Ritzel-Kettenblatt-Kombinationen (siehe vorgehender Bericht der Probefahrt) sind vorgesehen/werden empfohlen?

4. Gibt es bereits Nabenhersteller, die speziell für Pinion eine Mischung aus Steckachs- und Singlespeed-Nabe o.ä. anbieten werden?

Danke & Gruß,
Philip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radlschlumpf (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
zu 2: Abdeckung der Box,schwarz,blau und rot.


----------



## Triple F (9. Januar 2012)

Hört sich alles recht gut an - bin gespannt auf die ersten Aufbauten.
Bin gerade noch am Grübeln, ob es das AM oder AC wird - werde mir aber ohnehin erst gegen Sommer 2013 ein neues Rad holen - solange habe ich noch Zeit (...aber keine Geduld  ). 
Das Pinion AC soll definitiv ab April gebaut werden. An einer Probefahrt führt wohl kein Weg vorbei. Bin v.a. auf die effektiven Unterschiede in Gewicht und Geometrie AM.Pinion+160er Gabel vs AC.Pinio+140er Gabel gespannt. Die restlichen Teile unterscheiden sich ohnehin nicht.


----------



## denne (3. Februar 2012)

Hi,

mein Pinion mit Helius AC (Größe L) kommt am 14. April - sagt Nicolai....Mal sehen, ob ich es mit einer Hand heben kann.


----------



## Dutshlander (3. Februar 2012)

bitte bilder  maiz kommt ca.27KW


----------



## Triple F (3. Februar 2012)

Könnt ihr mal eine Teileliste posten? V.a. Gabel & Dämpfer sind interessant...


----------



## denne (5. Februar 2012)

meine Teile sind nix besonderes: Es sollte auch nicht wesentlich teurer als 5k werden und stabil + bewährt sein, da ich bisher 4 Rahmen und viele Teile geschreddert habe: Also Dämpfer: rock shox Monarch RT3 und Reba 140 mm (das sind m.E. auch Verschleißteile) und wieder Avid Bremsen, weil ich die schon auf meinem jetzigen Fully habe.

Die (leidvolle) Geschichte meines "unkaputtbaren" Nöll-Stahlrahmens  hänge ich noch mal dran. 

Was mich aber interessiert, dutshlander: 
Ist der Pinion Kettenspanner (s. oben) jetzt serienmäßig dabei?
Welche Ritzelgrößen hast Du? In dem Bericht im Forum stimmte die Untersetzung ja noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Februar 2012)

1. so weit ich weiß nicht, finde es eh keine schöne lösung den kettenspanner am ausfallende mal sehn ob es eine andere lösung gibt.
2. da die ÜbersetzungsbandBreite 636%. Mehr als jede Ketten- oder Nabenschaltung ist, muss ich eh erst mal meine erfahrung/gedanken machen. Vielleicht passt es auf anhieb? wer weiß.

Gruß D-Lander


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

@denne, das nenn ich mal nen guten kundenservice da bei null äh nöll.

hoffe für dich bei N besser aufgehoben zu sein.


----------



## 2MXTB (5. Februar 2012)

@denne: du Glücklicher...ich habe die erste Pinion-Lieferung verpasst und muss nun bis Juni (Juli) warten.  Aber ich denke die vielen Tests waren einfach notwendig um für mich das optimale Bike zu finden. Hatte Anfangs ja auch zum AC tendiert aber das AM passt besser zu meinem Fahrstil.

Auf die ersten Bilder bin ich ebenfalls schon gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denne (21. August 2012)

mit 4 Monaten Verspätung ist es endlich eingetroffen....mein erstes Pinion mit 16,02 kg

Für einen Rohloff-fahrer sind die Unterschiede gering. Allerdings entfällt das Geräusch ab dem 7. Gang und - meine ich - die internen reibungsverluste sind geringer. Von der unterschiedlichen Gewichtsverteilung merke ich nichts - aber ich versuche auch immer auf dem Boden zu bleiben und die Airtime kurz zu halten.

Der schaltgriff mit 360 Grad - eigentlich auch wie die Rohloff. Die größere Bandbreite der schaltung finde ich sehr positiv.

Allerdings: Irgendetwas krachte von Beginn an im Getriebe oder im (Hope)ritzel. Nach 50 km rutschte auch die Kurbel ab und zu durch und ich habe es erstmal wieder in die Werkstatt gebracht. Leider passierte das auf einer Tour in den Alpen.....

Wenn es denn mal läuft wird es mein Neues Lieblingsrad - der Einfluß des Gewichtes wird - außer beim Tragen + Schieben - total überschätzt.....

Solange fahre ich mit dem Helius weiter - da muss allerdings nach 2,5 Jahren das Hauptlager erneuert werden.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2012)

Hat es das Gewicht genau so wie auf dem Bild? Und wann bekommst du dein Rad wieder, hat man dir da schon was gesagt

G.


----------



## denne (21. August 2012)

nein...die Profis suchen noch die Ursache...vielleicht ist es ja auch das Getriebe.

Gewicht wie aufm Bild - ist wohl die reverb schuld.....


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2012)

denne schrieb:


> nein...die Profis suchen noch die Ursache...vielleicht ist es ja auch das Getriebe.
> 
> Gewicht wie aufm Bild - ist wohl die reverb schuld.....



Mit Reverb ists ja angemessen

G.


----------

